# Dover Straits - online movements



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

Good afternoon all,

Having spent an 'interesting' afternoon yesterday watching 6 ferries going round in circles in the channel because of the storm, I thought the following link might be of some interest to others (who might also be as sad as me!!!!)

regards
Carl

http://www.marinetraffic.com/ais/


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Adicts*

Find it Very Adicive

Trev


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

THATS the one Trev.........sorry mate - hadnt realised that you had posted about it before  
C


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Just like watching golf.

Interesting tho``.

Dave p


----------

